# New Second World War "Honorary Distinctions" awarded to CA units (2015)



## McG (19 Feb 2015)

> CANFORGEN 031/15 CMP 014/15 111630Z FEB 15
> *ALLOCATION OF HONORARY DISTINCTIONS*
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (22 Feb 2015)

Are the 2nd Armoured Car Regiment (never heard of this unit before) and the Manitoba Mounted Rifles  even on the S.O.B. List ? Curious as the units didn't seem to exist at the time of the S.O.B. coming into exisitance and they certainly aren't on this list.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-3/par1/arm-bli/index-eng.asp.

However, there is no guarantee the above list is complete.

The Prince of Wales Rangers lineage as an active united ended as the 50th Field Artillery Regiment (The Prince of Wales Rangers), RCA and went on the Supplementary Order of Battle on 1 April 1970 and are noted as such here
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-3/par1/art/index-eng.asp


----------



## Rocky Mountains (25 Feb 2015)

The 2nd Armoured Car Regiment and the Manitoba Mounted Rifles died long before the Supplementary Order of Battle started.  The 12th Manitoba Dragoons is on the SOB.   I am not sure of the point of honouring dead regiments' participtation in a dead regiment and I am not sure what kind of an honour it is to have another regiment's badge on your non-existent guidon. Something wrong with "Northwest Europe 1944-1945?"


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (26 Feb 2015)

Perhaps that it is an honours committee and a honorary distinction says it all.


----------

